
Reflections of a Rehabilitated Corporate IT Worker - kriscroaker
https://medium.com/@kriscroaker/reflections-of-a-rehabilitated-corporate-it-worker-1abea067df2e
======
kriscroaker
This is a blog article I recently wrote reflecting on my transition from a
corporate IT office worker to working at a technology startup. I talk about
the importance of focusing on your customers and explain how they are the fuel
that drives our startup.

